# Looking for a name starting with F.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

It should be a Female but male names,welcome!.
Needs to sound good,in English and in French.
Thanks for yr help!.L


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

First name that popped in my mind was Faline - also Fallon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

How about Farrah, Fiona, or Fleur. I don't know how well they sound in French.
There is also Fatime ( from Le Miserable)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Frankie

Favor 

Fabio :

Fabia? 

Fabrisse

Fanchon (of or from France)

Farah (I love this name for a girl)

Faux Pas ?

Forest (word came from old french)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

First F name to pop into my head is Farah, but that's because it's my middle name. LOL. 

Hm.

Faith?


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

Frankie - for a girl - I love it!

Frenchie

Fawn (matches the color a little too !)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Freesia
Flirt
Foxy
Francy
Francine
Francesca


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Fatima....every day in my arabic class, it was "Ma es muka?" "isme, Fatima." don't know how it sounds in french.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Faith
Flossie
Fern
Franci
Fionna
Freedom
Fushia
Falyn


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well I'm partial to Flip  Or you could get his cousin Flop :


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Flora

That was the first F name to pop into my head. I think it's so pretty.


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

Faith - Foi

Fave ( or short for Favorite ) - Favori

FiFi - same in French  

Fuqua = Guardian = tuteur


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a male dog named Frisco, but when we got a female dog I wanted to name her similar... so I decided on Friska. We ended up naming her Ellie though 

Friska
Frisca
Freska
Fresca
Freckles
Faith

some other names in my head


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always thought the name "Farrah" would be perfect for a female golden retriever.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Finn!!! Someday I'll have a dog named Finn...right now I have a ferret named Finn...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I personally love the name Finn.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> I personally love the name Finn.


OMG. At the same time I read this, they said "FINN" really loudly on the TV... (I'm watching Glee.) 

Weird. LOL. I like the name Finn too.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

FinnTastic said:


> I personally love the name Finn.


LOL!!!!! I just saw your dog's name!!!! 

Yup, someday.....a Finn dog!!!


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Finn is a great name, but would be best on a male. Love it though.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's what came to my mind first.



FinnTastic said:


> How about Farrah, *Fiona*, or Fleur. I don't know how well they sound in French.
> There is also Fatime ( from Le Miserable)


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Fashion,fogerty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just kidding*

How about Fleusy!
No, just kidding!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> How about Fleusy!
> No, just kidding!!


 
Karen, I think many of us needed a LAUGH today, THANKS!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks!! We call Smooch, Fleusy sometimes!!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Frenchie- toooo cute!
Fendi
Fiona

Why F?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, someone already mentioned Fallon, and it's probably my favorite F name.  It means "of a ruling family." 

Others I like are: 

Finley - means "Fair Warrior" 
Freira - means "sister" - i think it's pronounced Fre - ruh with the FRE as in Fred. 

I like Fallon and Finley the best


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Felicity! It even means the same in English and French.


----------



## Sandie girl (Oct 6, 2010)

How about Fergie spelled (FURgie). We have a cat named FURgie and everyone loves her name.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know any French but I love the name Fraya.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

"Fleur" (english - Flower) and for some reason, I love the name "Flirt". We used to have a little pony mare with the longest eyelashes and her name was Flirt!

- Fyre (Knew a horse called WildFyre)
- Faith
- Flint (more of a male name)
- Flora
- Faun
- Farouk
- Firenze (also a centaur in Harry Potter novels)
- Framboise
- Faegen
- Fairy or Fayre
- Fianna
- Foxie
- Fury
- Fyfa
- Forest
- Fleurette


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Well I'm partial to Flip  Or you could get his cousin Flop :


HA! Thanks for the giggle!!! 

What about...Fetch? I guess that would be a difficult dogs name? :

Crackin' myself up here!! :doh::uhoh:


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Flavia --- this was one of the lst goldens we knew & began our labs' fasination with the breed. She passed a few years ago & Sadie still goes nuts if we happen to say her name. I don't know why she was named Flavia or if the name has a meaning. 

it's a lovely name that was owned by a wonderful dog ....and pretty uncommon!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

We had two kittens and I named the FLOTSAM and Jetsam.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

This is an old thread so I assume a name has already been selected. But my thoughts were 

Flower / Fleur


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Its gotta be FIFI! my next golden is going to be called gigi or fifi, though i dont have permission for another golden quite yet hehehe...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenhovawart*

GOLDENHOVAWART

So which F name did you choose?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I wondered where this thread had gone,lol!.
Could someone move it to general as it's out of place,here,thanks!
.As for the pup,I'm not getting one,this yr but next year as I've had,to take care of Titus who was attacked,by a dog and went through surgery and might need another one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor Titus! I hope he will be ok soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Titus. I'm sorry he was attacked hope surgery goes fine for him.


----------



## dc_glidden (Jul 14, 2010)

albeit jokingly........F'er...... (spelled that way also) 


as they run away with your shoes...." get back here you F'er!"


----------

